# Gardenia Problem -- Mealybugs



## CamaroGuy (Oct 11, 2019)

I have those white fuzzy mealybugs that are doing a lot of damage to my gardenia bush that's in a 5 gallon pot. So far, I did 2 applications of Ferti-Lome Triple Action insecticide and also hit them at first with Talstar P--same 1 oz to a gallon formula I used for my SA grass. The Triple Action seems to knock them out at first but then a few days later I see a few crawling around.

I don't want to use neem oil at this time because of the heat. Anyone ever had this problem and know of a remedy.

I also had aphids on my drift roses planted in a flower bed. I used Safer Soap and it seemed to do the trick but am wondering if anyone knows of a good systemic, or something more long term.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Wellllll Sevindust will probably work. It kills everything. Not exactly the low-toxicity option....


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

https://search.domyown.com/search?w=mealybug&apelog=yes


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

I know whiteflies are a common gardenia pest and are very closely related to mealybugs. The typical recommendation is insecticidal soap or oil.


----------

